# Atarse la coleta



## babi_88

Buongiorno a tutti,

avrei bisogno di una mano per tradurre questa frase, penso si tratti di un'espressione idiomatica ma vorrei averne la conferma.

- Chicas que se ataron la coleta y crearon inventos, obras de arte, misiones secretas, pensamientos políticos… -

Il mio tentativo: 

- Ragazze che si sono rimboccate le maniche e hanno creato invenzioni, opere d’arte, missioni segrete, pensieri politici... -

Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto!


----------



## King Crimson

E quale sarebbe il contesto?
Tutorial: Cosa significa "aggiungere il *contesto*"?


----------



## Neuromante

"Rimboccare le maniche"  es el equivalente a "remangarse las mangas/la camisa" Por lo tanto no ye sirve.

Fuera de eso: Lo que te comenta King Crimson. Contexto
Y, por favor: Lee lo que se entiende por "contexto"


----------



## babi_88

Chiedo scusa, effettivamente sono stata troppo coincisa. Sto leggendo un libro in spagnolo per ragazze che parla di donne guerriere ("Las chicas son guerreras"). Tratta per lo più di personaggi storici femminili che hanno cambiato il mondo.
Nell'introduzione ho trovato questo passaggio che non mi è per niente chiaro. Aggiungo che il libro è scritto con uno slang giovanile. 

Citazione: 
Veréis que, para las chicas guerreras, el único límite es el cielo. La pena es que estas páginas sí tienen un límite y no nos caben todas las que son. Pero sí son todas las que están. Mujeres en la historia que han hecho cosas increíbles, sin hacer caso a los que decían «no puedes, eres una chica». Chicas que se ataron la coleta y crearon inventos, obras de arte, misiones secretas, pensamientos políticos… acciones por y para los demás, que hacen que ahora todosnosotros vivamos mejor. Y en muchos casos el mundo todavía no se ha enterado ni de que existieron. ¡Eso hay que solucionarlo!

Il mio tentativo:
Vedrete che, per le ragazze guerriere, l’unico limite è il cielo. È un peccato che queste pagine abbiano un limite e che non si possano inserire tutte quante. Ma ci sono sicuramente le più meritevoli. Donne nella storia che hanno fatto cose incredibili, senza preoccuparsi di quelli che dicevano “non puoi, sei una ragazza”. Ragazze che si sono rimboccate le maniche e hanno creato invenzioni, opere d’arte, missioni segrete, pensieri politici… azioni da e per gli altri che hanno reso la nostra vita migliore. E in molti casi il mondo non si è nemmeno accorto della loro esistenza. Bisogna trovare una soluzione!

Vi ringrazio per le vostre risposte.


----------



## Necsus

'Atarse la coleta' non è 'legarsi i capelli/farsi la coda'? Ovviamente qui avrebbe (anche) un significato figurato.


----------



## flljob

Necsus said:


> 'Atarse la coleta' non è 'legarsi i capelli/farsi la coda'? Ovviamente qui avrebbe (anche) un significato figurato.


Y yo creo que en este caso tendría el significado de "rimboccarele maniche".

Saludos


----------



## Sil1963

Ecco. "Atarse la coleta "  o farsi una coda nei capelli.


----------



## Sil1963

In questo caso, mi sembra che vuol dire "  pusieron manos a la obra"  Es una metáfora eso de "atarse la coleta" (como  recogerse el pelo y salir a la lucha)  Algo similar a ello.


----------



## Sil1963

babi_88 said:


> mujeres en la historia que han hecho cosas increíbles, sin hacer caso a los que decían «no puedes, eres una chica». Chicas que se ataron la coleta y crearon inventos, obras de arte, misiones secretas, pensamientos políticos



E chiaro, no?


----------



## Necsus

Esatto. Per questo dicevo che ha anche un significato figurato: 'si sono legate i capelli'.


----------



## Sil1963




----------



## Neuromante

Acabo de dare cuente´ò
Es una alusión a la coleta de los toreros. Cuando se retiran se dice, en sentido (creo) figurado que se cortan la coleta. Aquí lo usan para decir con la imagen opuesta: Meterse a "torera", es una imagen de echarle valor, tener carácter...

Si se refiriera al trabajo no diría "hacerse la coleta" sino "recogerse el pelo (en un moño)"


----------



## Sil1963

Exacto, es tomar coraje


----------

